# Pirahnas vs. Chichlids



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=97662

I've heard MANY different stories from people... I just want to hear your guys' input. Who will win in a fight more often than the other?

(sorry if this topic exists somewhere and I didn't see it, I'm new to these forums)


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

the owner would cause he feeds them.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Don't even go there.


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

> Don't even go there.


I'm not saying I like fighting fish or anything, I'm personally against it because it only harms your fish, no good comes out of it. I'm just curious because people are trying to make P's out as weak and I have a feeling that it's not like that.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

No one can tell you the answer to that. All fish are different.

Keeps this topic clean, and no bashing other members. First sign of drama and its closed.


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

You're gonna have to be more specific than just 'who would win, a piranha or a cichlid??'

There are many different kinds of piranha and countless numbers of cichlids.

All have different personalities, all get different sizes, etc...

There is just no right or wrong answer here.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Well...I would say its simple...Because Piranhas have teeth and Cichlids don't...But that would be wrong...Because there is this huge Cichlid that has some nice chompers, forget his name*...That could probably give a Piranha a run for its money.

You definitely have to be more specific...But if you're asking...Who would win...Pygo Natteri Vs. Oscar Cichlid...Well just take a look at the video in my signature.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Well...I would say its simple...Because Piranhas have teeth and Cichlids don't...But that would be wrong...Because there is this huge Cichlid that has some nice chompers, forget his name*...That could probably give a Piranha a run for its money.
> 
> You definitely have to be more specific...But if you're asking...Who would win...Pygo Natteri Vs. Oscar Cichlid...Well just take a look at the video in my signature.
> 
> ...


No, that would be Pygo'*S* vs Oscar Cichlid, an obviously unfair fight. Why not drop 1 of your pygo's in an established Oscar tank and see what happens.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > Well...I would say its simple...Because Piranhas have teeth and Cichlids don't...But that would be wrong...Because there is this huge Cichlid that has some nice chompers, forget his name*...That could probably give a Piranha a run for its money.
> ...


I still think 1 Pygo could take out an established tank of 3 Oscars...Piranhas have razor sharp teeth...Oscars don't.

Just my opinion.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I would win ...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > Well...I would say its simple...Because Piranhas have teeth and Cichlids don't...But that would be wrong...Because there is this huge Cichlid that has some nice chompers, forget his name*...That could probably give a Piranha a run for its money.
> ...


bingo


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > ((( J2 ))) said:
> ...


thats bullshit, because i had a oscar with 3 reds and the oscar would keep them in the corner of the tank all the time, every time one of my reds move to the other side of the tank he would attack the red and it will rush to the other corner. reds are pussys and a oscar in a established tank will own a red in minutes


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > ((( J2 ))) said:
> ...


I agree with your opinion 
as a matter of fact I dont think there is a fresh water fish that can deal with a p


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

AMAZON DON said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > doctorvtec said:
> ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

AMAZON DON said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > doctorvtec said:
> ...


Yup thats funny


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > doctorvtec said:
> ...


That may be true...The Oscars may keep the Piranha in the corner...and Reds may be p*ssy's...Which they are...But I guarentee you...That if those Oscars got into an actual nipping fight with the Piranha...The Piranha would win...Its simple...Razor Sharp teeth vs...Small barely noticeable teeth. Hmm...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

AMAZON DON said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > doctorvtec said:
> ...


Thanks for the support man...But I wouldn't go that far...1st freshwater fish that comes to mind that would analiate a p in seconds...A Redline Snakehead...Game over for the Piranha.

But thanks.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > ((( J2 ))) said:
> ...


 a piranha will never get in a nipping fight with another fish, cichlids ram other fish...so by the time the piranha could attack it, it will get ramed again, until it scaters away to a corner to hide or gets killed


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> AMAZON DON said:
> 
> 
> > ((( J2 ))) said:
> ...


even bugs in the wild kill piranhas.

forgot about the puffer.


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

I dont know to much about the snake heads but what do u guys think about the red devil those bad bois are pretty mean and they have teeth 
do you think they stand a chance or not?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

AMAZON DON said:


> I dont know to much about the snake heads but what do u guys think about the red devil those bad bois are pretty mean and they have teeth
> do you think they stand a chance or not?
> [snapback]1194480[/snapback]​


this guy


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

How the hell did this thread get onto Snake heads and Red Devils.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Whall Banner said:


> How the hell did this thread get onto Snake heads and Red Devils.:laugh:
> [snapback]1195041[/snapback]​


Well Red devils are cichlids. I personally have put 1 red devil in my 4 inch gold spilo tank and had to pull him out 2 days later. I think that cichlids are way more agressive than piranha, but the do not have razor sharp teeth. The dovii looked like a badass cichlid with them big teeth, but I still put my money on any piranha over any cichlid. And I think Red devils are wussies. I like the Banchei cichlid much more.

I dont see why this thread is still going though cause everyone knows its just gonna cause problems.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

SeeingRedAgain said:


> I've heard MANY different stories from people... I just want to hear your guys' input. Who will win in a fight more often than the other?


SeeingRedAgain,

It is not a good idea to set up fights to see who kills the other one.

You could take another kind of approach to deal with this.

Anyone who owns cichlids, knows that if you put your hand in their tank, they all flee for their lives. I have had Oscars (Astronotus ocellatus), Jack Dempseys (Cichlasoma octofasciatum), Doviis (Nandopsis dovii). They all do it.

But my Pygos won't. They do not flee, thay defend and they attack in doing so.
I have experienced this many times. My 8" Pygos attack my hand (chase it away) every time I put my hand too close (less than 10-15").

Some guys here claim Pygo's are skittish (pussys). Maybe their Reds are. Mine are surely not.
BTW I have posted here a video to show this.

Regards,


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, I am suprised this topic was started again. In anycase, as far as the oscar keeping the reds at bay...well...I suppose it may be like that for a while. Maybe 1 week, maybe 1 month, maybe 1 year until eventually you will wake up one morning and the oscars head will be all that's left. The reason why we in the hobby don't mix piranhas, as a rule with other fish, is that eventually, when all is said and done...the piranha will do what nature intended and eat the other fish. People will tell you that they managed to keep plecos with Ps or certain species of catfish, or even that they have had a pair of breeding convicts living with a huge rhom or a school of neons living amongst a shoal of reds but at the end of the day it's just luck and things could go for a ball of sh*t at anytime...and you or I or anyone would be a few fish less with a happy contented P having a nice siesta after a good meal! The most experienced hobbyist will testify that you are taking a chance when putting anything into a tank with Ps and I am sure Jonas or GG or twitch will also agree.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

cept for big ass dovies/devils/Fhorns,generally if you put the same sized fish agaisnt each other, ittl prolly be a P, if he pissed, but its all character of da fish really.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > Well...I would say its simple...Because Piranhas have teeth and Cichlids don't...But that would be wrong...Because there is this huge Cichlid that has some nice chompers, forget his name*...That could probably give a Piranha a run for its money.
> ...


.. that 1 rbp toook the oscar down in 1 bit. GG THX.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

dipset.taliban said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > ((( J2 ))) said:
> ...


your point


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

well he was sayin it was unfair buuut
it was a 1v1 n the p ko'd the oscar... sooo his boys just stomped the oscar out


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

dipset.taliban said:


> well he was sayin it was unfair buuut
> it was a 1v1 n the p ko'd the oscar... sooo his boys just stomped the oscar out
> [snapback]1195410[/snapback]​


i dont get it


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

dipset.taliban said:


> well he was sayin it was unfair buuut
> it was a 1v1 n the p ko'd the oscar... sooo his boys just stomped the oscar out
> [snapback]1195410[/snapback]​


No...that was not 1 on 1. It was still 3 on 1. I would be like you going into a gangs neighborhood, have 3 gang members surround you with guns...but only one guy shoots your ass...and then (should you survive) you tell all your friends it was 1 on 1.









This debate is old and boring. Who cares? Cichlid....Piranha....what difference does it make? This is the fish keepers equivalent of "My dad can beat up your dad"....well...not really.....because a true fish keeper could care less because they should never meet each other in the home aquarium.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> a true fish keeper could care less because they should never meet each other in the home aquarium.
> [snapback]1195460[/snapback]​


This qoute should be posted on ever "piranha VS " thread. This, only to reiterate to the people who need to get w/ the program and keep fish for what they were meant to be kept for -as pets- not as your own personal warriors.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

traumatic said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > a true fish keeper could care less because they should never meet each other in the home aquarium.
> ...


In your opinion. I think this topic will never be solved but people need thicker skin. ALOT OF VARIABLES ARE AT HAND in this VS. match. Te reiterate you in people need to get with the program and p's are for pets and not warriors? Hmmm people train dogs, they are meant to be pets not servants. You can point out multiple issues on pets. P's are known for their teeth and how they feed thus how WE ALL got into keeping these cool pets. To each their own in how the treat and feed their fish. They are YOUR pets not anyone elses. By seeing people complaining and telling others wrong is nothing more than saying you know what's best for me and the care of my fish, which in anyone's case including my own is no one's business to do to another. Not trying to start a fight in any way. The guys who have owned p's and oscars for a long time are the ones reading this and shaking their heads and I'm there with ya because this has always been a topic for NEWBIES in this hobby. Starting out I think we all remember how many creative or crazy ideas we came up with when got our "first" piranha and saw him eat. IMO it's nothing more than that, people getting into it that happen to not understand this topic yet due to the fact of not knowing enough about there fish. The only time there becomes a problem is when they ask those of use who are quite fond of our little chipper shredders (well, not little in Piranha Kings case) questions like this not knowing the reaction they get. I know when I first asked this question and recieved my first official p-fury ass-kicking I meant it with heart and was sincere as I think many of these new to the hobby are. They simply can't see what it will stir up. Excuse me for my rant!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sure, people can do what they want. That doesn't mean it is acceptable, or respectable. And, of course, people don't give a rats ass what is acceptable or respectable too so ROCK ON wichyobadself.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

traumatic said:


> sure, people can do what they want. That doesn't mean it is acceptable, or respectable. And, of course, people don't give a rats ass what is acceptable or respectable too so ROCK ON wichyobadself.
> [snapback]1195483[/snapback]​


LOL as he so put it, the short and sweet version of what I said. The only big thing is I think these questions are generaly asked in good faith and it turns bad lol


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

Man, you guys about summed it up, lol. I am new to P's, I was wondering how everyone else felt about this. I didn't mean to get anyone fighting with anyone else, it was a question out of pure curiosity. I stated that I do not fight my fish, I keep 3 Ps and nothing else... Was just a question from a newbie, lol.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont see anyone fighting. People are just stating opinions about this topic. My opinion is that a true fishkeeper is not someone that keeps these fish simply because they have teeth and may be able to use them against other fish. Im sure that is how many got started in piranha keeping, but most will move past this phase and begin to understand that piranhas are much more than fish with teeth. 
And contrary to popular belief.....teeth are not everything when it comes to which fish survive in a fight....as I am sure many piranha keepers that have had piranhas killed in their tanks...by other piranhas...can attest too. The dead fish is has the same teeth as the one/ones that killed it.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont see anyone fighting. People are just stating opinions about this topic. My opinion is that a true fishkeeper is not someone that keeps these fish simply because they have teeth and may be able to use them against other fish. Im sure that is how many got started in piranha keeping, but most will move past this phase and begin to understand that piranhas are much more than fish with teeth.
> And contrary to popular belief.....teeth are not everything when it comes to which fish survive in a fight....as I am sure many piranha keepers that have had piranhas killed in their tanks...by other piranhas...can attest too. The dead fish is has the same teeth as the one/ones that killed it.
> [snapback]1195553[/snapback]​


There really is no "true definition" of a fish keeper. Most would say a fish keeper, is simply, one who keeps fish as pets. I would say there are be different levels of fish keeping, from beginner to advamced.

I'm not really sure why you and other memebers look down upon other members that don't keep piranhas for more than their teeth and frenzy's when eating. Honestly, if we like Piranhas because of that fact, why are we looked down upon as giving piranhas a bad name and giving the site a bad reputation?

You and a lot of other members come off as being cocky and arrogant in my opinion. That you are the supreme beings of Piranha keeping...And that you would never stoop down to the level of enjoying a Piranha's Fury. That is what the site is called right? Piranha Fury? Fury meaning, Violent anger; rage....If you do not embrace the dark side of Piranhas, that being, the violence, the sharp teeth, the feeding of injured animals...Why not just call the site...Piranha-Beauty? Because the way you act, that would be a much more fitting name don't you think?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see anyone fighting. People are just stating opinions about this topic. My opinion is that a true fishkeeper is not someone that keeps these fish simply because they have teeth and may be able to use them against other fish. Im sure that is how many got started in piranha keeping, but most will move past this phase and begin to understand that piranhas are much more than fish with teeth.
> ...


Bored out there in Illinois huh ? 
Im not sticking up for GG, he can do that on his own , But let me tell you this , if it wasent for Mike and GG and a Couple other fellows P-fury and all the info "YOU GET FROM IT" wouldnt be here and you wouldnt have a place to run your mouth about fish keeping , I mean what do you know ? You have 6 fish in a 40 gallon


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

im sick of this thread..say one more word and im throwing my 30'' male dovii in the same tank with my 30'' highback rhom and we'll get a answer once and for all..god help me i'll do it..dont make me..


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > Grosse Gurke said:
> ...


I never said I know everything about fish keeping...In fact I am a Noob...I admit it openly...But thats completely off the subject...I agree that Piranha-Fury has a wealth of information...and I have learned a lot about Piranhas...A whole lot...And GG, Xenon, Judazz, etc...Are very knowledgeable. They do know their stuff...I'm not arguing with you there.

The fact of the matter is...they seem to resent other members who keep piranhas for the feeding frenzies, violence and sharp teeth. As said...That's what probably brought most people to Piranhas in the 1st place. So, if some members still choose to accept and embrace that dark side of the Piranhas...over the more serious side of keeping them...Why do we have to be looked down upon as basically not "true fishkeepers" like they are better then us...Thats what I meant.









BTW...The 6 Piranhas in my tank is only temporary...I can't fit any other size tank in my apt. right now...They are just chilling for time time being and doing just fine...They will have a huge 1,000 gal tank as soon as I move out...with 44 other brothers to be added.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > ((( J2 ))) said:
> ...


Yeah, and I'm a chinese jet pilot.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> The fact of the matter is...they seem to resent other members who keep piranhas for the feeding frenzies, violence and sharp teeth. As said...That's what probably brought most people to Piranhas in the 1st place.


See here 


> Im sure that is how many got started in piranha keeping, but most will move past this phase and begin to understand that piranhas are much more than fish with teeth.





> BTW...The 6 Piranhas in my tank is only temporary...I can't fit any other size tank in my apt. right now...They are just chilling for time time being and doing just fine...They will have a huge 1,000 gal tank as soon as I move out...with 44 other brothers to be added.


Come on now , lets be realistic ....1000 gallon aqaurium ??? I mean I believe one day Im gonna f*ck cindy crawford also..............right ....








Plus 
Do you know what Kinda of Maintainence goes into something like that, Its good to have dreams and goals but lets not loose sight of reality.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Yeah, and I'm a chinese jet pilot.
> [snapback]1195676[/snapback]​


Good for you...

I assume your are refering to the 1,000 gallon thing...I already have the money for it sitting in my savings account...So the only thing stopping me is getting a more permanent place to live.

Just wait and see is all I can say.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> There really is no "true definition" of a fish keeper. Most would say a fish keeper, is simply, one who keeps fish as pets. I would say there are be different levels of fish keeping, from beginner to advamced.


Didnt I say "in my opinion"? You can think what you want...but tossing fish in a tank doesnt make someone a fish keeper IMO. 


> I'm not really sure why you and other memebers look down upon other members that don't keep piranhas for more than their teeth and frenzy's when eating. Honestly, if we like Piranhas because of that fact, why are we looked down upon as giving piranhas a bad name and giving the site a bad reputation?


How did I look down on anyone? I love feeding my fish...but I also do everything in my power to keep them healthy and as happy as they can be while being kept in a box. I think people that keep this fish in poor conditions and feed live foods for their personal enjoyment and not the nutritional value give the hobby and this site a bad name. Sorry...but that is how I feel. And this doesnt exist only in the piranha community...it applies to anyone that doesnt take proper care of their fish.


> You and a lot of other members come off as being cocky and arrogant in my opinion. That you are the supreme beings of Piranha keeping...And that you would never stoop down to the level of enjoying a Piranha's Fury. That is what the site is called right? Piranha Fury? Fury meaning, Violent anger; rage....If you do not embrace the dark side of Piranhas, that being, the violence, the sharp teeth, the feeding of injured animals...Why not just call the site...Piranha-Beauty? Because the way you act, that would be a much more fitting name don't you think?
> [snapback]1195619[/snapback]​


I think you are reading too much into my posts. Just because I dont like watching videos of rat feedings? Just because I dont think it is cool to feed oscars to my fish? Just because I find it closer to their natural behavior and diet to feed catfish filets? 
Im not sure why that makes me come off as arrogant. 
And what exactly is the dark side of piranhas? I think you are confusing your dark side with the piranhas. They could care less if you give them live foods or dead....it is the owner that makes that decission. Dont blame these fish for how you treat them.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

pitting one fish aginst another is just immoral man.

i think we have seen what happens when a cichlid is

put in a tank with a piranha and we all should know the

out come, theres not much reason to ask "what would when

a cichlid or a prianha" . lots of people use cichlids for live

feedings which i think is unneccessary cause i think

you can get the same effect with a large piece of catfish

fillet, and you still get the frenxy, its cheaper, and safer from

introducing a disease to the tank.

i got them for the reputation but i like to think i have evolved into

a higher level of fish keeping and learned to admire all the aspects

of this fish


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> > The fact of the matter is...they seem to resent other members who keep piranhas for the feeding frenzies, violence and sharp teeth. As said...That's what probably brought most people to Piranhas in the 1st place.
> 
> 
> See here
> ...


I understand that...But what I was saying...Is that people, like me, may learn more about piranhas...and appreciate them for more than just fish with teeth...But that still doesn't mean we forget their roots...The reason why we liked them in the 1st place...I admit that the 1st reason I got into Piranhas was to watch them kill...I have no shame in admitting that...But as my experience has grown...I have learned a lot about them...That they aren't the violent killing machines I thought they would be...They are shy skittish creatures who are merely scavengers.

But this did not deter me from them...I am still fascinated by them...Their beauty and behavior is un-parrelled to me...However...For as much as I learn...I still love the fact that Piranhas CAN BE DEADLY...That they have sharp as all hell teeth and can ravage fish in seconds...I still enjoy watching them kill and I always will. Understand me now?



> BTW...The 6 Piranhas in my tank is only temporary...I can't fit any other size tank in my apt. right now...They are just chilling for time time being and doing just fine...They will have a huge 1,000 gal tank as soon as I move out...with 44 other brothers to be added.





MR HARLEY said:


> Come on now , lets be realistic ....1000 gallon aqaurium ??? I mean I believe one day Im gonna f*ck cindy crawford also..............right ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See here:


((( J2 ))) said:


> I already have the money for it sitting in my savings account...So the only thing stopping me is getting a more permanent place to live.
> 
> Just wait and see is all I can say.
> 
> ...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > There really is no "true definition" of a fish keeper. Most would say a fish keeper, is simply, one who keeps fish as pets. I would say there are be different levels of fish keeping, from beginner to advamced.
> ...


Understandable man...I do want to thank you though for all the knowledge you have bestilled on this site...And the time you devote here...I know its not an easy job you have...I just wanted you to see my side of the coin...To me...You do seem arrogant though at times...If someone feeds their fish live stuff and say's "that's awesome." You seem to act like you are above that...Which is fine...I just think that everyone likes different things...And no one is above anyone here...that's all.

Peace be with you my young Padawan.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> The fact of the matter is...they seem to resent other members who keep piranhas for the feeding frenzies, violence and sharp teeth.
> [snapback]1195674[/snapback]​


Once again...I dont think you have any idea what you are talking about. If you look over all of our posts, I think you will find that we have continued to say we dont care what you feed your fish...they are your fish...but to represent that live feeding is needed for the health of these fish...or that it represents a more natural diet...is simply wrong. That is the issue. 
Also...if we resented people that feed live...why would we have a video section with live feedings?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> I already have the money for it sitting in my savings account...So the only thing stopping me is getting a more permanent place to live.
> 
> Just wait and see is all I can say.










You forgot about Rent , Filtration , and Electricity ...but wish on


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> > I already have the money for it sitting in my savings account...So the only thing stopping me is getting a more permanent place to live.
> >
> > Just wait and see is all I can say.
> 
> ...


Beleive me man...its not that big of a deal...Thats why there is simple thing called a credit card for anything my Savings account cant handle...Which it can.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > > I already have the money for it sitting in my savings account...So the only thing stopping me is getting a more permanent place to live.
> ...


Just bury yourself even more. and all those bills are monthly things , meaning you have to pay them every month and im sure your credit card dosent stretch that far neither or your acount or you would be out by now, and not talking about it.








Money talks and Bullshit walks , pal
I speak from an being an expierenced home owner , its not as easy as you think it is , and trust the bills , they are a never ending thing, so get ready to smoke that cc if you wish .


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah, I'm waiting to get a house so I can buy N.A.S.A







I'm thinking of puttin Lockhead Martin on the MasterCard ....you know.....................for airline miles


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


Why do you act like you know me? You don't know anything about me at all...Nothing...So stop talking to me like you're my father...Its annoying...I'm living in an apartment right now...On my own...For personal reasons...Im stuck in a lease until Janurary...and I'm waiting for my gf to finish school, then find a good job...so then we can look to get a house TOGETHER...So there's reasons why I am living in apt right now...It's not that I can't afford it...Its just now isn't the right time...And I never once said it was easy...But I know wtf I'm doing...I probably have more money saved right now then you do...So seriously man...Don't talk sh*t about people when you have no idea who you're talking to...Its annoying as all hell.











CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Yeah, I'm waiting to get a house so I can buy N.A.S.A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same sh*t applies to you.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

[/quote]
Im not sticking up for GG, he can do that on his own , But let me tell you this , if it wasent for Mike and GG and a Couple other fellows P-fury and all the info "YOU GET FROM IT" wouldnt be here and you wouldnt have a place to run your mouth about fish keeping , I mean what do you know ? You have 6 fish in a 40 gallon








[snapback]1195634[/snapback]​[/quote]

im sorry to put my 2 cents in but I love this site very much and IM thankful for this site very very much. But if Piranha-Fury wasnt here there would always be another and you and I both know that. So there would be another place to run peoples mouths at.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

How in any way do I act like I know you? Did I quote you? no, I was merely having fun and based off a wild statement. It's one thing to state you are wanting to get a big tank such as 400gallon and up but to just out of the blue state a 1000 gallon tank after someone give you flak about having 6 fish in small aquarium is a little overkill wouldn't you say? That's all I was EVER giving you flak about, in no way did I act like your father or try and bash you. You need a thicker skin. You make bold statements such as I'm getting a 1000 gallon tank and 40 whatever more brothers??? Common, if some else retorted in the same fashion you did you would also have a little fun. And yeah yes you do have more money then me. Feel better now???? Feel important cause you have numbers in an account that's more than mine???? I guess if that's how you judge a man then by all means







you are the better man here.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> How in any way do I act like I know you? Did I quote you? no, I was merely having fun and based off a wild statement. It's one thing to state you are wanting to get a big tank such as 400gallon and up but to just out of the blue state a 1000 gallon tank after someone give you flak about having 6 fish in small aquarium is a little overkill wouldn't you say? That's all I was EVER giving you flak about, in no way did I act like your father or try and bash you. You need a thicker skin. You make bold statements such as I'm getting a 1000 gallon tank and 40 whatever more brothers??? Common, if some else retorted in the same fashion you did you would also have a little fun. And yeah yes you do have more money then me. Feel better now???? Feel important cause you have numbers in an account that's more than mine???? I guess if that's how you judge a man then by all means
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I said all that about you knowing me...That was more applied to Mr. Harley then you...The point about why I don't have the tank yet applied to you and him both...because you were both poking fun at me for it.

Your first problem...Saying that "out of the blue" I stated I wanted a 1000 gallon tank...To you its out of the blue...Because YOU DON'T KNOW ME...Get it...But to me...Its what I have been planning on getting for quite some time. And yes...44 more Piranhas...Wich would fit perfectly into the 20 gallon per fish rule of thumb....Since I already have 6...If you KNEW ME...You would KNOW...that I have all this planned already...It wasn't just a quick comeback...

You and Harley are the ones who made fun of me for it...and Harley tried to lecture to me like he's my damn father...about money and credit cards...So yes...I brought up that I have the money for it already...Because it was called for...In no way did I out and out brag about my money until you 2 started giving me flak...So I hope you feel better now...That you know I can afford it...And it will happen.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Bored out there in Illinois huh ?
> [snapback]1195634[/snapback]​


Please do not associate him with other people who live in IL.....









These threads are soo freakin' stupid. No diffrent than a "my e-dick is bigger than your e-dick" thread :laugh:

And if you can't spell the word Piranha or Cihlid... You shouldnt have the right to make one of these posts at all.....


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

[snapback]1194406[/snapback]​[/quote]
I agree with your opinion 
as a matter of fact I dont think there is a fresh water fish that can deal with a p








[snapback]1194424[/snapback]​[/quote]

Ok first off, you are totally wrong, i can think of at least 5 freshies off the top of my head that outclass p's first, Sh's, dovii, umbee, grammodes, Fahaka, asian rtc. and more would be midas, rd, fh's, you know what pretty much any type of large ca cichlid, espically the guapotes. Also all you people talking about your fish getting pissed off, had enough sh*t, sorry but fish feel absoultely emotions. andy disputes will be over territory, food, or mates. not revenge. aside form that i agree with gg on this topic. and ya we should do some sort of quote with that line


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

have you guys seen cichlids fight before? they lock their mouths together and tug and jerk each other till one gives up. if it tries to fight a p like this itll get its lips bitten off. i know this from experience. theres no way a cichlid could deliver a devasting blow to kill a p. yes most p's are skittish, but there are the crazy ass ones that are just as bold as any cichlid. when both fish are matched in size and aggression the p is always gonna win cuz it has superior weaponry. the cichlid will win if the p is p*ssy and lets it pick at it over and over again.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

My roomate but a red devil in a tank with 4 similiar size pygos and a prawn. The red devil went in swinging and was beating on anything and everything in the tank (including the prawn). He put the red devil in a different tank before it got too ugly. But then again, my roomates pygos are pussies, so I'm not sure if they are fit to represent pygos as a whole.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> im sick of this thread..say one more word and im throwing my 30'' male dovii in the same tank with my 30'' highback...


lightning2004,

so you have a very big rhom ... 30"...
or maybe not,
Nandopsis dovii maybe, but only in nature.

Regards,


----------



## rumblesushi (Jul 18, 2005)

I never owned a rhom, so I don't know what they are capable of.

But I know for sure that a wolf fish or snakehead of equal weight would obliterate 1 pygo.

Or one of the bigger meaner cichlids.

I owned 3 red bellies years ago and one of them was killed by a spotted gar.

I recently bought a single red belly because I felt sorry for it alone in a small tank.

It attacked my bichir so I put it in another tank with an oscar of exactly the same size.

The P tried to bite the oscars fins a lot, but oscars are brave and the oscar would just charge it and intimidate it and bully it.

It never broke out into a proper fight but the oscar got the best of what happened.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you want an answer to the question "Can fish A beat up fish B?" with at least some validity, just have a look at the natural food chain - that will provide you all the answers, not observations made in a home aquarium (not even a 2500g or bigger tank). A tank will *never* be a 1-on-1 representation of the wild, and because of that, the way you see your fish act will *never* be a 1-on-1 representation of that fish' natural behaviour (including agression, territoriality, feeding behaviour).

So y'all can keep fantasizing about which fish can beat up what fish until hell freezes over, but it's pointless and a waste of time (not to mention calling each other names because of these discussions - that's just retarded beyond all recognition) - if you want answers, take a year off, pack your scuba gear, take a flight to Manaus and observe the fish in the wild: then you'll get answers of value that have any validity. Validity you will *never* find just by looking at your fish having a blast in their glass boxes, no matter how long you've kept fish...


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Or you could just throw them in your tank to together? Alot cheaper in my opinion.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Slim said:


> Or you could just throw them in your tank to together? Alot cheaper in my opinion.
> [snapback]1198691[/snapback]​


Cheaper yes, but it won't give you answers: throw, to name two species at random, one Red Devil and one Redbelly (both same size) in 10 identical tanks, and you will have a number of different outcomes. So what would you gain if it wouldn't even answer the question which one of the two species has the bigger balls?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Best out of 10 wins? lol


----------



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

lol 10 rounds 2 min. each round TKO Red Belly in the seventh round!! Match stopped due to cut over the right eye.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

These are all good points...

Because you really don't know which Piranha or which Cichlid is a more capable fighter then the other...But that's pretty much the standard with most animals...Unless they are trained fighters, like trained Pitbulls in Dog fights...Where they actually train them to kill...

So obviously, the results will vary from Piranha to Piranha...However, I'm still gonna say, 1 Piranha, let's just say a Rhom, vs. 1 Cichlid, let's just say an Oscar, both of equal size and health...The Rhom will own that Oscar anyday...If they started nipping at eachother.

Piranhas have razor sharp teeth...Cichlids don't, with exception of the Dovii Cichlid...Which is the exception to this rule as well.

Razor Sharp Teeth > Dull teeth

Simple logic.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Piranha have big teeth and cichlids don't so p's would win. I keep seeing this and teeth don't matter in certain fights. Just one little thing to add, we all remember the day we were kids and found out that dolphins can kill sharks. Perfect example of how a cichlid could easily take out a p. Teeth are by no means the overall gaurantee. It also matters who's going into who's tank or (TURF). Not that I care but I think the only way would be to have 3 or whatever you want the odds to be based on. Have that # of p's and that same number of oscars. Starve all for the exact same amount of time and introduce both of them into a foreign tank and see what happens. Based off of mulptiple try's with same species you will now have formed a percentage of only 2 fish. Alot of time and money later you will have the info everyone is wanting to know. Personally a waste of my time but until someone does something on this level it's gonna be nothing but theory and hypothosis's. Basically? .......just what is is............TALK.


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> im sick of this thread..say one more word and im throwing my 30'' male dovii in the same tank with my 30'' highback rhom and we'll get a answer once and for all..god help me i'll do it..dont make me..
> [snapback]1195647[/snapback]​


I would love to see when you do that, be honestly. Just be sure you seperate the fight before one gets kill coz u don't want to lose either of that monster. But I will bet on your rhom....


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I truly can't believe you guys are analyzing statistics based on a scanario Judazzz came up with just to show you how stupid this all sounds.


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

THIS sh*t SUCKS

I CANT BELIEVE I'M IN A FUCKIN PIRANHA DISCUSSION FORUM WHERE WHERE PEOPLE GET OFFENDED ABOUT DISCUSSING PIRANHAS AND DELIBRITLY START INSULTING OTHERS

ALL ALOT OF THE PEOPLE ON THIS SITE DO IS GIVE THERE OPINIONS RATHER THAN LISTENING AND DISCUSSING TOPICS

I DONT KNOW WHOS SUPPOSE TO BE THE FUCKIN EXPERT AROUND HERE BUT MAYBE YOU EXPERTS SHOULD START SAVING YOUR OPINIONS AND DO SOME DAMN RESEARCH

AND WHEN I SAY RESEARCH I DONT MEAN RESEARCHING YOUR LITTLE FUCKIN TANK WITH YOUR LITTLE f*cking FISH WE ALL CAN DO THAT SO IF YOU WANNA GIVE OPINIONS LIKE EVERYBODY ELSE DO SO WITH THE UNDERSTANDING THAT YOU DON'T HAVE THE RIGHT TO LOOK DOWN ON ANYBODY

f*ck THIS sh*t I'M OUT OF HERE


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol, most likely you are after that post


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

It's really funny exactly how many of you are soo straight-minded and actually think that piranhas are invincible :laugh:

One day you few guys might realize that just because a fish has teeth, it doesnt always equal an easy win









So you guys are saying that as soon as a fish comes up and flares at a piranha the piranha is going to think "wow, that fish might beat the sh*t out of me, I better bite it". f*ck no. I've kept enough piranhas (serra and pygos) to realize that unless the piranha is starving, it isnt going to do sh*t to the fish other than try to get as far away as possible. Once in a while you will see a piranha (normally large serra species) that actually has a set of balls and wont back down, then teeth would actually come in handy because the fish is set on what it's going to do, kill the fish and take it's territory back.

Yet again, I am not for fighting fish at all, nor would I ever do it. But I do think it's pretty damn humerous how simple minded some of you guys are.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

AMAZON DON said:


> THIS sh*t SUCKS
> 
> I CANT BELIEVE I'M IN A FUCKIN PIRANHA DISCUSSION FORUM WHERE WHERE PEOPLE GET OFFENDED ABOUT DISCUSSING PIRANHAS AND DELIBRITLY START INSULTING OTHERS
> 
> ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> AMAZON DON said:
> 
> 
> > THIS sh*t SUCKS
> ...


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

what about if you put black pirahna in wit a tiger oscar. think the oscar will get his ass beat no mader how many of the guys u put in. i think the black pirahna will domanate every thing and anythin u put in its tank


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

piranha1991 said:


> what about if you put black pirahna in wit a tiger oscar. think the oscar will get his ass beat no mader how many of the guys u put in. i think the black pirahna will domanate every thing and anythin u put in its tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

piranha1991 said:


> what about if you put black pirahna in wit a tiger oscar. think the oscar will get his ass beat no mader how many of the guys u put in. i think the black pirahna will domanate every thing and anythin u put in its tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you've owned many piranha or cichlids for that matter


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> piranha1991 said:
> 
> 
> > what about if you put black pirahna in wit a tiger oscar. think the oscar will get his ass beat no mader how many of the guys u put in. i think the black pirahna will domanate every thing and anythin u put in its tank
> ...


I have a 5" black rhom and im sure my oscar could eat him or kill him


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

piranha1991 said:


> what about if you put black pirahna in wit a tiger oscar. think the oscar will get his ass beat no mader how many of the guys u put in. i think the black pirahna will domanate every thing and anythin u put in its tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about if you actually learned how to use proper grammer and grew up?









And oscars are not even agressive compared to most of the other large CA/SA cichlids out there.... So that sure is a great example to use.









Also, isn't it about time this waste of a topic was closed?


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

hey ive owned a few p's and i still think the black pirahna would kill alot of the fish. i didnt meant to say all fish there just reall agressive fish. but i still think that a black p would take out any cichild. but thats just my thoughts u dont have to attack me about them


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

i wouldent try it to expensive for my tastes.


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Piranha's would own chichlids :rasp:


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Again?


----------



## bent (Aug 31, 2005)

okay ive been reading this and i decided to try to put a 4-5 inch Jack Dempsy in my tank. then i went downstairs to get a drink when i came back had 5 rb and half a jack


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

bent said:


> okay ive been reading this and i decided to try to put a 4-5 inch Jack Dempsy in my tank. then i went downstairs to get a drink when i came back had 5 rb and half a jack
> [snapback]1203235[/snapback]​


5 pygos vs 1 subadult semi-agressive cichlid

Nice choice of fish to use there beatoff









Here is a little video for those of you who think cichlids are pussies.... I'll get down on my knees if you show me a video of a piranha that does this









http://media.putfile.com/doviii


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> bent said:
> 
> 
> > okay ive been reading this and i decided to try to put a 4-5 inch Jack Dempsy in my tank. then i went downstairs to get a drink when i came back had 5 rb and half a jack
> ...


My monsters want no part of that cichlid or any big FH for that matter , my buddys Fh's are all crazy like that , and personnally none of my fish or any other p's I seen come close to that besides Bubbas rhom , and all he is doing is looking for food , Not showing aggression ....


----------



## bent (Aug 31, 2005)

NICE VIDEO!! i think i want that fish


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Jeez this thread still exists??? Basically this thread has no meaning because it all depends on the individual fish. There are many cichlids that could kill reds easily-Flowerhorn-dovii-RD-Midas, but it would all depend on if the reds where hungry or not, a serra would be a closer match but again would depend on the individual serra and cichlid. I dont know how people can try to justify one outcome or another by always throwing 1 cichlid in with a bunch of reds. Of course the reds will kill the cichlid.Now what if you had a tank of 5 adult RD's and threw in a lone red- the red would get owned. I keep both cichlids and pygos/serras so Im not taking sides I love both species. There would be winners on both sides but the factors that decide wins are too great. Bottom line is cichlids will kill piranhas and piranhas will kill cichlids - its the factorsthat need to be argued - not the fish. By the way that dovii video kicked ass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I love that video. One of the reasons I just got a got one.

Im closing this pointless thread.


----------

